# I smoked a fatty today



## bigmikey14 (Jan 5, 2017)

So I started with 3 lbs of 50/50 ground pork and ground beef. Placed 1.5 lbs in 2 gallon zip locs. Hit them with a rolling pin and closed the bags once all the air was out. Placed them into the fridge to stay cold. 








Then I halved some serranos, and red, yellow, and orange sweet peppers and roasted them under the broiler, peeled the skins best I could and chilled







While the peppers were roasting,  I sautéed some mushrooms in half a stick of butter then chilled in fridge. 







Next up was the stove top cornbread stuffing.  Forgot to take a pic but made per directions and chilled. 

Next i covered the table in saran wrap, which I'll make the bacon weave on and use the saran wrap to help roll it up when the time comes







Now that everything has chilled, time to start the construction.  First was the bacon weave 







Then I cut the zip locs open and connect the 2 pieces to make one long piece of meat. Leave the ziplocs underneath to help when it's time to roll.







First layer was 15 pieces of thin sliced Swiss cheese







Then the cornbread stuffing 







Then the pepper/mushroom mixture







Then the most important part, getting a nice tight roll, after rolling I pinch the ends shut













Then used the saran wrap to roll the bacon on and wrap up tight and into fridge













Then I fired up the yoder ys480 to 220, It was a balmy 10° outside with windchill in the negatives













Off to work I go, monitoring with tappecue 







Once it got to 150, I headed home from work. Was at 155 when I got home







Slathered it with a little sauce, then under the broiler til I liked the color







Rested for 20 minutes. Then sliced it up

























Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rca dog (Jan 5, 2017)

That's a beauty !  I like the mix of ingredients, and the cornbread sounds like a great idea.  I will try that on my next one.  Point from me !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2017)

That is one of the best looking fatties I have ever seen!

Not only is it a monster, but I really like the ingredient mix!

I hope you make the carousel with this guy, it sure deserves it!

Point!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 6, 2017)

Sounds and looks fantastic! Nice job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2017)

Awesome Job, Mikey!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like a Fantastic Fatty!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2017)

That looks great I have never made one of them Points 

Richie


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 7, 2017)

I've never seen this before. This looks fantastic. When I saw the title, I thought of something else, for the first time in 40 years...LOL.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2017)

That's a mega fatty! Nice smoke! 

Point!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 7, 2017)

Point worthy Fattie fer'shur!


----------



## disco (Jan 8, 2017)

Great ingredients for a fatty and I love the detailed thread!

Point

Disco


----------



## bena (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh that is a work of art, great thread, looks awesome!  congrats I am sure it was delicious.


----------



## cornelius74d (Jan 9, 2017)

My mouth is watering. Looks great! I must try this!

Points


----------



## mr parx (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't believe that thing stayed together!  Fattie-saurus!  Looks great.  How was it?  I can't imagine.  

I haven't made a fatty in more than a year.  I'm inspired!

--parx


----------



## ghoster (Jan 9, 2017)

Awesome fatty


----------



## billyj571 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing looks awesome


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow!  Great job.  Great ingredients.  I love the graphs (I do the same for all of my smokes as well).  Points!


----------



## smokey jay (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow!!!! Good job! New to the game. Didn't even know you could smoke ground meat. Great inspiration ! Thanks


----------



## jwsmoken (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## sauced (Mar 2, 2017)

GREAT looking fatty!!! Never even thought of combining the meat to make a giant fatty!

Also, love the filling you added. Any leftovers????

Points!!


----------

